# silver lake wma



## snook24 (Jan 16, 2017)

We are thinking of making a trip down there to duck hunt. Being the hog hunter I am Id love to do a combo trip. I cant find anything about hogs down there so Im assuming they may not be there...hard to believe though. Anyone ever hunted them down there or even seen sign? I dont need spots just an idea if there is a population. Thanks


----------



## sghoghunter (Jan 17, 2017)

I deer hunt down there and if there is any I've never seen any sign or heard of anyone seeing any.


----------



## WMA Man (Jan 18, 2017)

There are no hogs on Silver Lake WMA. You planning on duck hunting Silver Lake WMA or Seminole?


----------



## snook24 (Feb 20, 2017)

Thanks guys. We stayed local and killed pigs around here. Just always looking for new scenery


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 21, 2017)

snook24 said:


> Thanks guys. We stayed local and killed pigs around here. Just always looking for new scenery



This thread is USELESS without Pics!!


----------

